# do hedgehogs have a mating season in spring ?



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

because my hedgehog has never hiff at me ever not even when he sees new people he never hiffs and now he does it all the time and Ive monatred him and his healthy in ever way his just being grumpy.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hedgehogs can mate anytime year round.


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

Hmmmm then what could be wrong with him, but wouldn't it be different in the wild? If it is then maybe he just has his instincts. Idk his never been like that even when he doesn't know someone his never hiffed and jumped. i just cannot find a reason he is being so moody.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

It's the same in the wild, being domesticated hasn't changed their breeding habits. I would check him over again, sometimes huffiness can be from something like a quill poking them. Has anything changed in the room where his cage is? Any new people, pets, any new scents, etc? Or any change in his normal schedule? Perhaps there's something like that bothering him.


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

i just moved him to my boyfriends house but he was acting that why before i just cuddled a little with him but when i whent to pet him cause pet him from the front to the back he started hiffing and jumping and he bit my finger. maybe theres something wrong that isnt visable . do you think i should get him checked out.its weird cause **** act ike that then be okie after i say its okie he calms alittle. he does it when i put him on his back to and he doesn't normally care.


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

My sister did have a rat she took care of for school and he didn't like it and its not around any more maybe that was the problem and he just needs to see that is gone and it not going to hurt him because we just let him walk around and he was fine.  maybe that was the problem thanks for give me advise on that.


----------

